
Sensor21: Earn Bitcoin by collecting environmental data - markmassie
https://21.co/learn/sensor21
======
bytefactory
Interesting, but I wonder how profitable these kinds of micro-services will
end up being. Seems like the margins must be pretty low, and I'm not sure what
unique value you could deliver that a company couldn't more easily extract
directly (by buying their own sensors, for example).

I've seen translation offered as another use-case of 21, but that seems like
another mechanical turk kind of operation where there really isn't much added
value outside of the low fee costs of using BTC as a currency.

